# Angeln



## Jörd (13. Dezember 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hallo 

Ich suche die info wo man mit welchem skill ambesten Angeln kann um seinen skill noch zu verbessern ?

1) gibt es eine liste mit gewässern und den angaben ab und bis zu welcken skill man dort angeln kann ?
2) gibt es eine liste wo fängt man welchen fisch ?

ich danke euch son mal für eure antworten lieb schau ((-:


----------



## Dr. House (13. Dezember 2006)

Jörd schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hoi,


also zu 1)
Stell dich einfach in Hafen von Menethil dort kannste dein Angel skill von 0 auf 300 skillen....

und zu 2) einfach auf Buffed.de nach dem Fisch suchen und du bekommst eine reihe von orten aufgelistet wo man dieses dann fangen kann....


----------



## Elgabriel (13. Dezember 2006)

Jörd schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu 1) besorg dir bei einem Angelausrüster Köder z.B. die leuchtenden Steine, dann beißen die Fische ohne Ende und außerdem verbessert er deine Fähigkeit für ne bestimmte Zeit, so dass du in besseren Gewässern angeln kannst, wo auch zeug ausm Wasser kommt, dass man brauchen kann und nicht nur stinkende Fische.

zu 2) ist mir jetzt nicht bekannt:
Zitat "einfach auf Buffed.de nach dem Fisch suchen und du bekommst eine reihe von orten aufgelistet wo man dieses dann fangen kann...."
da hat er recht. Ich bevorzuge die Küste im Schlingendorntal, ewig lang, gute Fische und nicht zu vergessen die treibenden Wrackteile, da angelt man alte Kisten in denen dann ab und an so richtig geile Sachen drin sind!


----------



## Bashilly (13. Dezember 2006)

Nogothrim schrieb:


> Blasted Lands: Skinning/Fishing skill needed is 235-265
> 
> Burning Steppes: S/F 240-290
> 
> ...



Suchfunktion ftw!


----------

